# Made kibble today



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I have been making kibble once a month... I keep 2 cups out and freeze the rest in 1 cup portions. Works nice.

Made vegan peanut butter kibble this month. 

When on laptop will get recipe. I adjust it to be gluten free.. only because we don't keep any wheat in the house. 

But they love homemade kibble.... And makes it easy to leave something down for Grace. 

I made smaller bites last time and Grace picked out all the bigger ones so did that size this time. I'm sure she will only eat the tiny pieces this month 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

This is the recipe I used.... but tweaked it to make it gluten free - so used other protein besides the wheat gluten..... a mix of soy, chickpea, amaranth, and quinoa.

http://fourwhitefeet.com/2012/10/vegan-dog-kibble/

I use the VegeDog supplement for them... and this makes it easy to get it in Grace since she doesn't like things sprinkled on her food.

I also add in 1/2 cup fine shredded raw coconut.... Grace likes coconut, and 1/4 c ground flax.

I sub canola oil for the olive oil.

And I use different spices - this time it was more sweet spices - cinnamon, cumin, etc - plus our staples: parsley and tumeric.

I thought it would be hard to do, based on photos... but have found it to be easy. And this recipe makes a double batch of what I'm used to so... I froze half of the dough in logs. When I go to make it I will just slice the logs, will be that much easier.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Tori, you continue to amaze me! You're one of the best Fluff Mommies I've ever "met".


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:forgive me::forgive me: We are not worthy of you, Tori. :HistericalSmiley: You put the rest of us to shame. Never though kibble could sound appetizing. You're a super mom. :thumbsup:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

It actually tastes pretty good... like an unsweet cookie....


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm sure this kibble is delicious, but I don't see how it could be nutritious for a dog, since it's about as far from their natural diet as possible...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I'm sure this kibble is delicious, but I don't see how it could be nutritious for a dog, since it's about as far from their natural diet as possible...


It is an add on to their vegan home cook diet.... This is not all they eat.

We have a holistic vet who helps with nutrition...so all good... :thumbsup:

The plant based proteins are actually really healthy....


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

They look like mini fig neutons...lol oh no...kibble is starting to look yummy! Time to eat something!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow will you come bake for us! Zach and Boo want to trade their mommy in  Also impressed you would taste it hehehehehhe


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Tori you are a super mommy!!! Thats great I love that you share the recipies with us!!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I always enjoy reading about the things you make for your babies. You're a great mommy! I would live to make kibble for Leila, but since I don't know what some of those ingredients are, I wouldn't even know where to begin looking for them, lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tori, you are amazing. It looks really good. I homecook but never even thought about making kibble. I will have to try and make it to see if the picky princess will eat it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> It is an add on to their vegan home cook diet.... This is not all they eat.


Oh, okay


----------

